# "Hebra" Foal



## EliRose

This little guy showed up in my local CL - he's so darn cute!

Zebra x Horse = HEBRA


----------



## ForeverSunRider

If I had a hebra I wouldn't put him up for sale. I'd keep him for myself.


----------



## Regula

Question is, since the dad was a Paint, were they trying for a foal with stripes and a white pattern? Would that even be possible (genetically)?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumanji321

Yes it is:


----------



## MinuitMouse

jumanji321 said:


> Yes it is:



Are you sure that isn't photoshopped?


----------



## EliRose

MinuitMouse said:


> Are you sure that isn't photoshopped?


Yep, there are a bunch of articles about her, she's certainly real: http://m.digitaljournal.com/article/202124
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

I've never known a zebra/horse cross to be called a hebra. The term I'm familiar with is zorse. I was wondering about a Hebrew horse and what it would look like.....


----------



## TessaMay

That was my thought too SR :lol:


----------



## DuckDodgers

Speed Racer said:


> I've never known a zebra/horse cross to be called a hebra. The term I'm familiar with is zorse. I was wondering about a Hebrew horse and what it would look like.....


Does it have to do with whether the sire of dam is a horse? Like the difference between a liger and a tigon?

Out of curiosity, can you make these guys into riding horses? I've seen pictures of people riding zebras, but have heard that they can be really difficult to break and ride. What about the crosses?


----------



## TessaMay

I've heard it is very hard to fit tack to them, but never had any experience myself.


----------



## EliRose

Yeah, usually hybrids are name by what the sire and dam are. Hebras have horse sires and zebra dams. Zorses are the opposite.

According to an article I read somewhere, zorses are actively bred as hardier riding animals in Africa. No idea if that's true or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst

I wonder if this foal is minimal tobiano with the high whites in back and what looks like white in the tail.


----------



## dbarabians

Speed Racer said:


> I've never known a zebra/horse cross to be called a hebra. The term I'm familiar with is zorse. I was wondering about a Hebrew horse and what it would look like.....


Glad I wasnt the only one Speedracer. . Shalom


----------



## KigerQueen

I have read they are much like mules with training. Zebra's are not domestic but with the right training they can even be trained to jump.






And here is a zorse. I would not mind having him in my barn


----------



## Allison Finch

There was a horseback safari outfitter in the 80's that used zorses as his pack and ride animals. They were all brown and had the distinctive stripes. I saw a photo of his pack string on a picket line and it looks fun. I can't seem to find any references to it now.


----------



## Zexious

I was going to mention Zack, myself.

He sure is cute. I think he wants to come up here and live in CO


----------



## Tazzie

I follow a Zorse on facebook who lives in Michigan  She is a belgian/zebra cross, and seems like a nice solid one! Definitely wouldn't mind having her in my barn  Or any kind similar for that matter!


----------



## poundinghooves

I've always dreamed of owning and riding a zebra


----------



## Hang on Fi

I remember for years I wanted a Zorse... I still wouldn't turn one away, but the Carolina Marsh Tacky horse has gotten priority over the Zorse


----------



## aharlov

I posted this craigslist ad on a bulletin board for New England horse people, and pretty much everyone hates the idea of a zebra hybrid. Apparently, zebras are incredibly dangerous. If anyone wants to take a look, I thought I would post it here..
http://discus.equinesite.com/discus/messages/1/65383.html?1387296380

That being said, I don't have anything against this poor zorse//hebra! I wish I could get one!


----------



## QHDragon

I don't understand why people breed these crosses. They are not an animal for the amateur owner. I live just down the road from Zelda, and have heard the owner have those exact sentiments. He also breeds some world class mules.


----------



## Zexious

*cough* I'd love to own one /guilty x.x


----------



## Allison Finch

Me, too. I think a cross between a nice big hannoverian would be a blast. I can see doing a dressage test with a zorse with a good set of stripes.


----------



## Zexious

^That would be BA. You'd definitely get noticed ;D


----------



## Strawberry4Me

What about a knabstrupper - zebra x?? :shock:


----------



## stevenson

that zebra was little. the Hebra and zorse are cute. Very unique .


----------



## Zexious

^Aren't most zebras on the little side?


----------



## Allison Finch

Most are on the small size.


----------



## Zexious

^SO CUTE!
He wants to come live with me~


----------



## Roux

Zebras are very small think pony size. 

There are three different species of Zebra but only one is used in crossing for a Hebra/ Zorse / Zonkey etc. I can't remember which species it is though.

I agree with the majority of peoples statements I would kill to have one. As far as training goes I think with experience and time it would be just like working with any other animal.


----------



## Allison Finch

The one posted above looks like a Grevy's cross. They are larger than the Plains or Mountain zebras. The stripes on the Grevy's are narrower and more plentiful than the others.










The other species have bolder wider stripes.


----------

